# DTV Sending Out New HR10-250



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

I called DTV for the second time in 4 days about the audio dropouts and the two reboots I've had today and they are sending out a new box with the 3.1 software version. I'll just keep my phone line unplugged untill they get the problem resloved.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Please let us know if you actually get an HR10-250

As of about 3+ weeks ago, they where completely out of them.


----------



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> Please let us know if you actually get an HR10-250
> 
> As of about 3+ weeks ago, they where completely out of them.


I asked the tech about that, if I would get the HR20 or the HR10 and she said they stopped shipping the HR20's due to all of the bugs they were having with them. Should be here by Wed or Thurs. I'll post once I receive it.


----------



## drewba (Nov 25, 2000)

Funny, I was told by the tech that I would get an HR10 since the the HR20s were backordered.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

GadgetJunkies said:


> I asked the tech about that, if I would get the HR20 or the HR10 and she said they stopped shipping the HR20's due to all of the bugs they were having with them. Should be here by Wed or Thurs. I'll post once I receive it.


I can say with all certainity that the HR20 has not been "stoped" due to bugs..
It is all about the hardware, they are simply completely sold out / vendor allocated

They have nearly the next 3+ weeks worth of production allready accounted for.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

So if I were to call now and ask for an HD DVR, would I get the HR10 (Which I would prefer) or the HR20?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

kturcotte said:


> So if I were to call now and ask for an HD DVR, would I get the HR10 (Which I would prefer) or the HR20?


Probably neither one ....

If you have a defective HR10-250, DirecTV will try to replace it with a refurbished HR10-250, but they're getting to be in very short supply.

If you want a new HD DVR you'll get the HR20, but they're wait-listed from DirecTV right now. But Best Buy has them in stock on their web site.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> Probably neither one ....
> 
> If you have a defective HR10-250, DirecTV will try to replace it with a refurbished HR10-250, but they're getting to be in very short supply.
> 
> If you want a new HD DVR you'll get the HR20, but they're wait-listed from DirecTV right now. But Best Buy has them in stock on their web site.


And I imagine they'll want the "bad" HR10 (It's leased). I don't mind paying (Especially considering some paid $1000 for theirs), but I would like another one.


----------



## GreyGhost00 (Mar 11, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> I can say with all certainity that the HR20 has not been "stoped" due to bugs..
> It is all about the hardware, they are simply completely sold out / vendor allocated
> 
> They have nearly the next 3+ weeks worth of production allready accounted for.


That is what I was told when I called for my replacement yesterday. The TSR indicated that the HR20s are backordered and that I would likely get an HR10 (I'd specifically asked for another HR10 b/c I like the Tivo).


----------



## SD493 (Aug 16, 2003)

Just got an e-mail from D* that they are sending me a replacement receiver due to problems I have had since 6.3. I am one of the ones who paid $1000 for mine when they first came out, so, since my unit is one of the older ones, getting a "new" refurbished one for free might not be such a bad deal.


----------



## Crash_Corrigan (Feb 27, 2004)

That was my feelling when my HR10 died about 6 weeks ago (well before the 6.3 upgrade). My problems started with occasional audio dropouts that became so frequent that they were almost continuous on both satellite and OTA channels. Then I got the bluescreen due supposedly to overheating followed by reboots. That lasted about a week and then it locked up and wouldn't reboot any more.

I originally paid $1K for my first HR10 before the $200 credit for D* within a month of them coming on the market. The hard drive failed on that unit 6 months in and D* replaced it with a new unit under warranty. I didn't like the idea of leased units in principle, but for $20 bucks in shipping charges, I guess I can live with a leased unit, especially since D* will be responsible for replacing it if it dies.

My refurbished HR10 seems to have upgraded to 6.3 without any major problems last week.


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

GadgetJunkies said:


> I called DTV for the second time in 4 days about the audio dropouts and the two reboots I've had today and they are sending out a new box with the 3.1 software version. I'll just keep my phone line unplugged untill they get the problem resloved.


6.3 jacked up my Tivo too but instead of getting a refurb I had kept a 3.1.5f image and have restored that...and what do you know? I have no audio dropouts and no reboots (I was getting 3-4 reboots per day with 6.3)...


----------



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

pdawg17 said:


> 6.3 jacked up my Tivo too but instead of getting a refurb I had kept a 3.1.5f image and have restored that...and what do you know? I have no audio dropouts and no reboots (I was getting 3-4 reboots per day with 6.3)...


Hopefully the HR10 they are sending me will in fact have the 3.1 software ver. as they say it will. I'll unplug my phone line till they get 6.3 stable.


----------



## majones (Sep 6, 2001)

GadgetJunkies said:


> Hopefully the HR10 they are sending me will in fact have the 3.1 software ver. as they say it will. I'll unplug my phone line till they get 6.3 stable.


Just received my replacement HR10-250 today. It has 3.1 software on it. I unplugged my phone line also until they fix the software.


----------



## SD493 (Aug 16, 2003)

Just received my replacement today (shipped yesterday--got it today). A little surprised that they left it at my front door as no one was at home. I had planned to be off work tomorrow to get it. Anyway, I'll set up later tonigh after I watch a couple of recordings still on my old Tivo. If it is still 3.1 I'll be tempted to just leave my phone line unplugged also until they have a fix to send down.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

How did you get them to ship it? Do they want the old one back, or is it yours to do with as you please?


----------



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

kturcotte said:


> How did you get them to ship it? Do they want the old one back, or is it yours to do with as you please?


They want the old one back.


----------



## GreyGhost00 (Mar 11, 2004)

Got my replacement today as well - HR10-250. Will set it up here in a little while. Phone cord is going nowhere near this unit until the problems are resolved.


----------



## SoonerDoc (Sep 2, 2002)

don't you have to hook up the phone line and make a call initially to activate the dvr service? could the update be downloaded at that time?


----------



## GreyGhost00 (Mar 11, 2004)

FYI, mine is a NEW unit, NOT refurbed.

I have 3.1.5f. I'll stick with that and not plug in the phone line.


----------



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

Ok, FedEx just delivered a replacement HR10-250. How do you tell if it's refurb or new? I haven't hooked it up yet so not sure of the software version, wife is still watching a couple programs.


----------



## FloydinTampa (Aug 24, 2005)

GadgetJunkies said:


> How do you tell if it's refurb or new?


The refurb unit they shipped me had some shows allready recorded from a couple of months prior to the shipment. I went on vacation and didn't get around to swapping receivers and shipping back my old receiver for several weeks, and my DTV statement came with a $4-500 charge for the unreturned receiver. I called them with the FedEx return tracking info and they removed the charge.


----------



## majones (Sep 6, 2001)

GadgetJunkies said:


> Ok, FedEx just delivered a replacement HR10-250. How do you tell if it's refurb or new? I haven't hooked it up yet so not sure of the software version, wife is still watching a couple programs.


I received a replacement HR10-250 yesterday. The box and the manual looked a little worn and overall didn't look like original packaging. It had 3.1 installed on it.


----------



## ike (Feb 26, 2002)

All of the refurb boxes I've received have had a "Refurbished" Sticker on them and the case was noticably worn.

I had 2 refurb HR10-250's go bad in the last 6 months. I complained to DirecTV that the refurb units aren't even lasting 6 months. The CSR apologized and said she'd try to get me a new one. Sure enough (about a week ago) my latest replacement came in a sealed, original TiVo Box - not a generic brown box. The receiver inside was sealed and it came with a new access card in a sealed plastic bag. Within a few days, it upgraded to 6.3 with no problems.


----------



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

Ok, got the replace ment receiver activated and up and running. This is a NEW unit with 3.1 on it, however, they want me to send back the unit I paid for and put me on a lease for the new one. The problem I have with this is if I ever leave DTV I'll have to return this unit that I originally paid for.


----------



## SD493 (Aug 16, 2003)

GadgetJunkies said:


> Ok, got the replace ment receiver activated and up and running. This is a NEW unit with 3.1 on it, however, they want me to send back the unit I paid for and put me on a lease for the new one. The problem I have with this is if I ever leave DTV I'll have to return this unit that I originally paid for.


When they sent me my replacement (like you, I had paid for my first unit) they didn't mention a lease and I didn't ask. If I ever leave D* I guess I find out.
Is there anyway to tell if your unit is new or refurb. There is nothing on mine to indicate it is a refurb. The manual it came with was not new and the box it came in (a Tivo box) was not in the best shape. It did come with a new access card (this may be true of all refurbs). My unit had a build date on it. The unit I just received doesn't. I assume it must be a refurb though as it didn't have the clear plastic over the front controls that you have to pull off. It did have the remote and
all cables that you would get with a new unit and, they appeared to be new in packaging (I didn't open them as I used the cables that I was using with my old unit). I'm saying all this to say I think my unit is a refurb but I'm not sure. It does have a built in Mexico sticker on it. Are new units built in Mexico now?


----------

